# Interested in getting started



## karalinacool (Jan 26, 2013)

*pic*










Here's a pic so you can get an idea of her conformation... I know it's not a great one, sorry!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

If your tack fits, then it should be fine to use. You aren't judged on how well you ride or anything while on an endurance ride, however the health of your horse is periodically checked at mandatory vet checks. They test heart rate, soundness, etc. to make sure each of the horses is not being injured or worked too hard.

Some of the more experienced members will probably chime in here soon, but that's what I know for now. :-D 

Good luck! Your horse is lovely!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, as far as I'm concerned, you pretty much covered it grayshell! Not much more to say about those questions. There are multiple threads on here about how to get started, so I won't duplicate those here. A lot of excellent questions have come up and been answered thoroughly - I'd suggest reading through all the threads on here.

And yes, I mean read as many of these as you can - there are a lot of aspects involved in endurance riding, and it's easy to miss something you didn't even think to ask about, and oftentimes the threads end up touching on something that the original post wasn't referring to.

Welcome to the addicting world of endurance!


----------

